# www/libxul



## mk (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, does anybody knows what is going on with www/libxul?
There is entry in vuxml database from 2011-09-28 and as of today (few minutes ago) there is no update of the port.
Firefox and Thunderbird are updated without any problems.
So..what gives?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2011)

Some parts from Gnome still depend on libxul, unfortunately. It's not going to be updated because Mozilla moved on to something better. But we can't remove it as that would break Gnome.


----------



## mk (Oct 3, 2011)

Any workaround? Simply delete it? World ends?


----------



## fmw (Oct 3, 2011)

Check which installed ports still depend on it. In my case, that is just x11/yelp

```
f_p4# pkg_version -v -s libxul
libxul-1.9.2.17_1                   =   up-to-date with port

f_p4# pkg_info -R libxul-1.9.2.17_1
Information for libxul-1.9.2.17_1:

Required by:
yelp-2.30.2_1
```

Deleting yelp wouldn't worry me much, but look and decide for yourself.


----------



## fmw (Oct 11, 2011)

That should be taken care of. I just saw there's an update, it built just fine. The explanation is in the CSV log:


```
- Update to 1.9.2.23
- Use Firefox source tarball to build libxul as upstrem no longer provides
  xulrunner tarballs for the 1.9.2 branch.

Discussed with:	flo@ at EuroBSDCon DevSummit
```


----------

